# Food ideas for a video game themed party



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

The first thing that popped into my mind was a line of cupcakes made to look like 'Centipede'.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not a video game player but I will ask my husband.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now here's me, telling my age....

But the first thing that popped into MY head was how about the original "eating" video game....Pacman?? Not sure what exactly to do with it, but I can jut see them, chomping along...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe a cake in the shape of an old Nintendo controller?
http://www.track7.org/output/gfx/oldskool.png


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

what about the grim fandango video game?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some ideas. Boy, this brought back memories!

*Tetris cookies:* Use food dye to color sugar cookie dough, put it through a play-dough extractor to make long pixel strands. Then stack the colors together and cut. This is basically how you make sushi rolls. You can also use the pixels to make the space invaders aliens or any other very pixelated character: Link to source and more directions: Pixel cookies! - a set on Flickr










*Frogger:* Get gummy frogs and cars and put them in a bowl.

*Donkey Kong:* Buy the rootbeer barrel candy and put them in a bowl.

*Tron:* Make a sheet cake and put the grid design on it.

*Asteroids:* White popped popcorn.

*Mario Brothers:* Cupcakes with the mushroom design:










*Guitar hero:* I was thinking of making rice krispies in the shape of this using little colored chicklets and string licorice: 










*Boom Blox:* Here's a link to make small boxes featuring the chicken and the bomb that you could put food into: http://www.cubeecraft.com/characters/character005.jpg


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about cornish game hens for the old Nintendo Duck Hunt game?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles..... pizza!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Wonderful ideas so far guys!! Thanks! There are definately some very creative ideas I can run with.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Now here's me, telling my age....
> 
> But the first thing that popped into MY head was how about the original "eating" video game....Pacman?? Not sure what exactly to do with it, but I can jut see them, chomping along...


You could make yellow cookies in the shape of Pacman.

If you're looking for a large list of arcade games, try Coin-Operated Video Arcade Machines - The Killer List of Videogames (KLOV).

Brownie squares with a red tootsie pop stuck in the center to look like a joystick controller.

What might be really cool for the table, would to make small carboard cutouts of the arcade cabinets sides and sever the treats from a dish/bowl between each to the cabinet sides. Like a row of arcade games and each one having a different treat inside. Could even print out marquees to label them across the top.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gauntlet springs to mind. 

I can still hear "need food badly" :lol:

IIRC, food in that game came in the form of grog (or whatever was in the xxx bottle) or a turkey on a platter. 

Found this, though.
/gamer Blog Archive Video Game Inspired Food


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

This sounds like such a fun idea! I might have to do a video game party sometime.

A couple of people have mentioned pacman. When I was a kid my mom made me two cakes for my bday. Pacman and Ms. Pacman. Just use two round cake pans and then ice them with yellow and pink icing. Very simple.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now that's what I had in mind but couldn't get the words out!! Great ideas everybody!!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I can cook these 1UP! mushrooms from Mario Bros. :
1UP Cakes

"1UP Mushroom" Mushroom Burger!

I was also thinking of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' favorite food : PIZZA!, easy and in the mood. 
Or you can cook something that looks like a brain (or even more, lambs brain ) that would be the Resident Evil food.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Waffles shaped like teris blocks?...

Pizza shaped like teris blocks?...

Chocolate shaped like teris blocks?...

Mario blocks as rice crispie cakes?...

Ruggerz


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

you seem to like Tetris a lot Ruggerz


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

really?...it has to be a classic game


ruggerz


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes so think I but It was just a joke


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Great ideas guys! 
Thought I'd share the cake I bought for my fiance's birthday last November:








I got it from _Asda_ so it's probably available in loads of places. You needn't add the cardboard sign at the back, or you can write whatever you want on there!

I saw a picture on the internet of a Nintendo DS made from Sushi! 
So you can have a go at making consoles, and even controllers, as well as the games

EDIT - Whoops controllers have already been mentioned!


Front Yard Fright said:


> Maybe a cake in the shape of an old Nintendo controller?
> http://www.track7.org/output/gfx/oldskool.png


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

cool looking cake....did it taste as good as it look?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes it did! It was super! (no pun intended!)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

zelda- chickens  milk jars... the twilight princess has bee larva. 
mario - mushrooms or mushroom shaped things - the cupcakes are cute! turtle shell shaped food... 
fallout 3 has some interesting food- ant meat, bloatfly meat, cave fungus, crispy squirrel bits, dog meat, mole rat, dirty water, fire ant nectar... 
banjo kazooie has honey but i think thats about it.
the simpsons video games have donuts... lol


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

If you go to Michaels art store, they sell glass potion bottles for 99cent. You can fill them with some blue or red soda and make them Mana and Health potions (WoW/Ragnarok online/every mmorpg)


----------

